# First pam, 44MM 1950 case too large for my wrist?



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm looking to get my first pam. I really like the 1950 case shape. My biggest worry the case may be too large for my 6.25-.5"-ish wrist, especially due to the thick case. I found a few very different models I love. A part of me thinks I should get the 560 since its more wearable. I narrowed it down between the 312, 359, 560 the 531. I broke down my thoughts.


*312*
+Traditional looking
+No unnecessary complication
-brushed case maybe too boring
*359*
+Polished case
+I like the numerals
-I may get tired of the numerals
*531*
+Polished Case
+Unique dial
-Maybe too much dial clutter
-Unnecessary complication
*560*
+Looks great
+Thin
+Safe choice


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

Nah, looks perfect on you. I think you are just not used to it as it is your first. Take it from me, after a couple of weeks wearing it, all others seem too small.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey bro,I had the same " issue "...
My wrist is far smaller,5.75"..
My 359









My 564


----------



## waikeekee (Sep 3, 2015)

My wrist is 175 MM which is about 6.9" I have what you want, the 560 and 320 which is the same as 312 in size & brushed steel case. Here are a few pictures for your reference.

320



















560




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, looks great! It's tempting, the titanium 564 looks awesome as well. I have a pelagos, maybe the 359 is a good contrast.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

The larger numerals on the 560 look great. Its a choice between that and the 1950 case.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I have the 312 and 560 and a 6.5" wrist. I think they work fine on my wrist and I enjoy wearing them. I like both cases a lot, but the 1950 case is just a little bit more special to me. The 560 is indeed a bit more wearable though since it is quite a bit thinner. In either case, I think you just need to be committed to wearing a big watch and should be able to get used to it quick.

A couple pics of my Pams on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## brioni007 (Jul 13, 2016)

forget the 359 (bad dial without Panerai DNA)

go for 312 or 560


----------



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

brioni007 said:


> forget the 359 (bad dial without Panerai DNA)
> 
> go for 312 or 560


I was thinking the same. 359 may get old. I'm also considering a 535, but the price is getting up there for that model.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

6.5in wrist with 312:










You did right buy taking a mirror pic instead. It's easier to gauge fit for us with small wrists.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## silver crown (Mar 30, 2016)

For me it looks nice on your wrist and it's not something you should really be worried about


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks good on your wrist, may i suggest the 351. Titanium, tobacco dial, gold hands. We have the same wrist size










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Not too large for your wrist . Mine only 6". ^^
Once you get used to it, your Rolex will look smaller than before.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would say its pretty huge for you, there's a slight overhang of the lugs.

44mm of 1950s and the standard pam case is different.

1950s will fit bigger than the standard pam case.

coming from a ex 312 pam and 005 owner

i have a 7.2inch wrist


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, my personal opinion is that if the lug horns extend past the edges of your wrist, it's too big.

If you're comfortable with it, however, go for it!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

bonobo:
Notta chance of ;ooking bad on the wrist
IMO perfect fit!! Perfect combo. Wear n enjoy.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

I think it looks fine, so long as your comfortable with it, and besides, after a few days of wearing, it will feel just right and anything else you wear thereafter will feel small). Enjoy, great looking piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

As long as you like it, wear it, man. See 312 on a 5" wrist of my wife. 
Don't care of how people think. If you love it go for it! ^^










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BlingB:
Kinda/sorta like the guy being struck on the head with a club.
Guy sez "It feels so good when I'm not being hit on the head"
Watch feels so good after you are used to wearing it.

It took me a long spell to get used to wearing my Citizen Eco
Zilla.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Looks good on you, I would recommend to go for 312 or 560 since it's the most universal and you won't get tired of it that quickly.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

I do love it, I'm leaning towards the 359 or 312. Would getting the 42mm 392 be that awful? Even at 42mm, its still a big watch. They have a beautiful 362, but $5000 for spring bars, a snap caseback and an ETA is brutal. 560 and 510 is always solid too. I plan to get one today. Hmmmmm...


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

bonobo said:


> I do love it, I'm leaning towards the 359 or 312. Would getting the 42mm 392 be that awful? Even at 42mm, its still a big watch. They have a beautiful 362, but $5000 for spring bars, a snap caseback and an ETA is brutal. 560 and 510 is always solid too. I plan to get one today. Hmmmmm...


As I got small wrist, I used to think of 392, but finally I think it's quite small as a Panerai watch. Don't forget to show us no matter what your choice is. Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed (Nov 4, 2012)

I know people say..if you love it who cares. I kind of agree with that, but when the lugs are hanging past your wrist...and it just looks enormous, you should take a moment and reconsider buying it. Find a watch that looks good and fits, there are plenty of choices....if you are questioning if its too big...if you are asking for other people's opinions...it's too big and you know it. Find something that works with your wrist size....if someone was wearing a jacket where the sleeves were dragging on the ground and the shoulders were where their elbows are...you would tell them...too big.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I vote Base model for a first Pam. Definitely the 560.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks good on your wrist my man!


----------



## bonobo (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. I decided to not sell my beautiful Pelagos and make a PAM my second watch soon. Ill need to put more into my savings, so this purchase will not be a massive chunk. Everyone's posts are awesome! You're all very helpful and honest, whether it's what I want to hear or not.


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a 6.25 wrist and my Panerai looks fine. From the pictures I would say the Panerai looks good on you. The shape of your wrist also plays a role. My wrists are flat and helps with the larger case size. Post pics when you get your Panerai!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

brioni007 said:


> forget the 359 (bad dial without Panerai DNA)
> 
> go for 312 or 560


Whatever Dude.


----------



## watchman25 (Jan 30, 2016)

Seeing all these pams in such good picture res. is making my wrist drool lol :-d


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

I just picked up this bad boy- PAM 312. I had a PAM 48 and realized that 40mm for a Panerai is way too small even if you are used to vintage like I am. My wrists are about 7.25 " If you thinking about a 42mm,consider a 44. IMHO its not a huge difference and you will thank yourself. These are meant to be worn big.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

It's line rocking a fedora. Wear like it was meant to be and nobody thinks twice. Cheers!!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> It's line rocking a fedora. Wear like it was meant to be and nobody thinks twice. Cheers!!!


Right

Nobody will just look at one small part of your body. Wear it like you've been wearing it forever and nobody will find it odd.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I have 6.5 inch,relatively flat wrist

Here's what some pams look on my wrist

339









372









345









And a 52mm Seiko SBDX011









Just rock it with confidence


----------

